# Webanwendung startet nicht richtig



## Fantasma (3. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Eclypse an einer Webanwendung. Der Name des prejects lautet "userobliglight". Der Server ist Tomcat 6.0

Wenn ich auf meinen Projectordner "userobliglight" in Eclipse gehe und das Project mit Debug on Server oder mit Run on Server starten will, wird folgende Seite aufgerufen: "http://localhost:8080/UserOblig/"

Ich verstehe nicht warum oder wo ich da etwas reparieren muss/kann. UserOblig war ein anderes project an dem ich gebastelt habe. Ich hab zwischenrin das "userobliglight" in einen eigenen workspace gelegt, weil ich gedacht habe, dass das dann sauberer ist. aber es hat nicths gebracht.

In der Eclipse consolo habe ich am ende folgende Meldung:
"03.07.2011 01:11:21 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
INFO: Servlet Faces Servlet is currently unavailable"

Ich kopiere mal unten noch die web.xml rein, aber da ist eigentlich nichts grosses drann. Sie befindet sich bei mir im Ordner userobliglight -> WebContent -> WEB-INF -> web.xml.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand einen tipp geben.

Danke schon mal.
Fantasma

[XML]
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>

<web-app version="2.5"
         xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">

    <display-name>JSFReg</display-name>
    <description>Simple Registration Application</description>

    <context-param>
        <description>
            Tell the runtime where we are in the project development
            lifecycle.  Valid values are: 
            Development, UnitTest, SystemTest, or Production.
            The runtime will display helpful hints to correct common mistakes
            when the value is Development.
        </description>
        <param-name>javax.faces.PROJECT_STAGE</param-name>
        <param-value>Development</param-value>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>javax.faces.DEFAULT_SUFFIX</param-name>
        <param-value>.xhtml</param-value>
	</context-param>

    <!-- Faces Servlet -->
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
    <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>

   <servlet-mapping>
       <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
       <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping>

   <welcome-file-list>
     <welcome-file>faces/welcome.xhtml</welcome-file>
   </welcome-file-list>

   <session-config>
		<session-timeout>30</session-timeout>
	</session-config>

</web-app>
[/XML]


----------



## gman (3. Jul 2011)

Hi,

mit "Run -> "Run Configurations..." kannst du dir angucken welche Konfigurationen angelegt wurden.
Eventuell ist da noch der falsche Workspace/das falsche Projekt eingetragen?


----------



## Fantasma (3. Jul 2011)

Hi, Gman:

Weist du, wo genau man da was aendern muesste? ich hab jetzt nichts gefunden unter run -> configurations wo das project steht.

was ist mit dem zweiten dem, Facets unavailable. woran liegtdas?

Bei mir tut sich leider gar nicths und die zwei probleme sind noch da.

Danke fuer tipps 

Fantasma


----------



## Fantasma (3. Jul 2011)

Hat niemand eine Idee? Ich weis gerade echt nicth weiter....

Fantasma


----------



## gman (3. Jul 2011)

Hmm, sehr komisch. Hast du die Libs für JSF denn auch in "WEB-INF/lib/" liegen? Was der Pfad für das andere
Projekt angeht, würde ich mal gucken ob in dem Deploy-Verzeichnis vom Tomcat noch eine alte WAR-Datei
drinliegt.


----------



## Fantasma (3. Jul 2011)

Die .jar sind richtig im verzeichniss.. daran kann es nicth liegen..... wo genau ist das deploy verzeichniss von tomcat? ich starte das alles direkt aus Eclipse heraus.. hab mir das tomcat - verzeichnis druchsucht und da gibt es kein verzeichniss deploy..

ich stecke wirklich total fest hier....


----------



## sooney (10. Jul 2011)

Hi Fantasma,

Eclipse legt einen eigenen Ordner für den Tomcat an. Diesen findest unter pfadZuDeinemWorkspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\webapps. Von dort aus wird die Anwendung gestartet.

Warum bei dir http://localhost:8080/UserOblig/ beim starten aufgerufen wird liegt vermutlich an deinem Context -Path für die Applikation. Du hast ja in Eclipse eine Server-View, dort klickst du doppelt auf deinen Tomcat Server. Es öffnet sich die Konfiguration deines Servers. Jetzt wechselst du von der Overview Sicht in Module. Hier kannst du deine Applikation / den Context-Path editieren wenn du rechts auf edit klickst nach dem du die Anwendung ausgewählt hast.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter !

Gruß sooney


----------

